# " Appareil Photo " peut il etre configurer pour gaucher ?



## koin ! (22 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de basculer le bouton de prise de vue de l'application "appareil photo" d'un ipad mini 2, sur la gauche... pour les gaucher ?

merci !


----------



## CBi (22 Mars 2015)

Je ne vois pas où est le problème = sur mon iphone, si on retourne l'appareil tête-bêche, le bouton qui était à droite passe sur la gauche.


----------



## koin ! (22 Mars 2015)

Bah sur un ipad il se remet automatiquement sur la droite quelque soit le sens dans lequel tu le tourne...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2015)

Tu peux verrouiller la rotation de l'écran, et tu auras la bouton à gauche.

Tu auras aussi le texte à l'envers (Accéléré, Vidéo, photo, carré) mais ce n'est pas très grave.


----------



## koin ! (22 Mars 2015)

tu es sur tout es fronts Renaud ! hehehe ... merci, c'est une solution, peu élégante, mais c'est mieux que rien... on aurai pu penser qu'Apple aurait pensé à 15 % de la population mondiale...


----------



## koin ! (22 Mars 2015)

tu es sur tout es fronts Renaud ! hehehe ... merci, c'est une solution, peu élégante, mais c'est mieux que rien... on aurai pu penser qu'Apple aurait pensé à 15 % de la population mondiale...


----------

